# Tear stains almost gone!



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I've been working on getting rid of Pipper's tear stains. I think they're mostly from teething and all I've been doing is washing his face every day with baby wash and they are almost gone. Hopefully after his next hair cut they will be gone completely and not come back for some stupid reason.:chili: He just has a bit of the old staining left but not too much.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, Pipper really looks great!!! Now if I could only get rid of Chrissy's tear staining, I would truly be happy. At least the BB Grainfree food has helped which is encouraging!!
BTW you little Pipper is adorable!! Love his haircut too. What baby wash do you use???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Wow, Pipper really looks great!!! Now if I could only get rid of Chrissy's tear staining, I would truly be happy. At least the BB Grainfree food has helped which is encouraging!!
> BTW you little Pipper is adorable!! Love his haircut too. What baby wash do you use???


I've been using Johnsons head to toe foaming wash. I figured if it was ok for babies then it should be fine for him.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Ill grab me a bottle of that! The tear stains are so discouraging.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pipper looks great. His haircut is adorable. He looks big in the picture. Rocky got some new staining this year. I will give it a try!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Pipper looks great. His haircut is adorable. He looks big in the picture. Rocky got some new staining this year. I will give it a try!


He IS big. He weighs just over 11 pounds. :w00t:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Pipper looks great! You have done a wonderful job. Jasper says he's jealous of your success!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

He looks GREAT!!! He sure is a cutie. My boys have some tearing and I do wash them twice a day but I may try the Johnson's was, too. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awesome! tear stains can be SO frustrating because we don't like anything to detract from our little malts' faces. I can see the difference! keep it up *crossing fingers and paws* that they stay away...


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone mentioned washing their babies twice a day.....just get a warm washcloth and put the baby shampoo on it and wipe? I guess they stop fighting u after a while? My little Lucky doesnt like it at all and starts squirming and trying to chew on wahtever it is im wiping with. Lacy on the other hand is much calmer. I can see that its going to be an everyday occurance and want him to get used to it. Im sure to praise him when hes good for a second but then he starts acting up again. Do they actually ever get used to their faces being wiped???


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I get frustrated with Bella's tear stains as well she is such a beauty. I read a blog recently that said to feed them greek yogurt. Not only is this a treat but it helps fight the yeast that causes the staining. Bella loves it! I give it to her at night with some kibble.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pipper looks so good! Bella's tear staining is starting to subside with careful cleaning and now that she is 8 months old...


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2012)

*Tear Stains*

I swear by Angel Eyes. I would sprinkle a little in Joeys food the first year of her life. I also used distilled water. She has zero stains ! 
I have just used regular water since she turned one -- also no more Angel Eyes. She's perfect ! Hope this helps.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I put Rocky on grain free food, holistic. I also clean his face every day with J&J baby wash. I try not to let him go out when it's windy. It's gotten a lot better!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am still seeing daily improvement on Pippers tear stains just by using the baby wash daily. We have a daily ritual of brushing teeth, washing face and trimming hair around the eyes. He loves this ritual and gets so excited for it because standing still while I do all this stuff means yummy treats when we're done. :chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad that opened this thread since Chrissy is really having a bad time again with her tear staining. As far as the Greek Yogurt is concerned, the ones that I had given to her were higher in fat so I am giving her the vanilla flavored probiotics fat free yogurt. Chrissy will be getting a grooming on Friday and once she is all cleaned up and groomed again, I will go out and purchase that Johnson and Johnson's Head to Toe Foaming wash. It certainly cannot hurt to try since Pipper's tear staining has improved so much.


----------

